# What's the best rice based dog feed?



## 267 (4 March 2012)

Hi,

I have a food agressive dog. The trainer has told us to get a rice based food as that would fill the dog up more and make them less obsessed. We have been trying a few but all seem to be high in cereal and haven't found one with a high enough rice base yet, what would be the best one (preferably normaly priced)? Also can't be chicken as the pup can't stomach it


----------



## PucciNPoni (4 March 2012)

Google Land of Holistic Pets - they do brown rice and chicken


----------



## Bosworth (4 March 2012)

I would be tempted to just cook my own brown rice with no additives. and then add that to his normal food, as long as his normal food is not high in rubbish.  Also is he food obsessed all the time? I had one to look after here  for a month that was very food aggressive, but really not that bothered about eating as not food obsessed. He was so used to fighting for his food in a pack that he could not help his behaviour. The two dogs I owned at the time were trickle feeders, so I left a bowl of dried food down for them all the time. I decided to let this dog do the same as he was seriously agressive if I went near his bowl and there was no way that was acceptable. So i waited till all out of the room and put the bowl down. The 3 dogs came in, mine ignored the bowl, the other went straight for it, and ate, but there was too much for him to manage, so he ate what he wanted then I took them all outside, when we came back in there was still food in the bowl which my two ignored again and other dog went to eat, then decided clearly he didn;t want it. so i left it down and topped it up again. For the first day he ate too much, he was clearly totally confused. By the second day it seemed to have dawned on him that the bowl was still there and there was still loads of food in it, so he picked at it, on passing but then ignored it. By day 3 he was just getting what he wanted, when he wanted and feed time was no longer a time, no big issue, no reason to get stressed. Food was going to be around and there was no need to protect it from all comers. He was a dog that could never have a bone, as he became obsessed, he had to be taught manners before he could have anything, made to sit and wait every single time before he was given something he really wanted. He was a lurcher, and they do tend in my experience to have an off button for their appetite unlike labs who will keep on eating their own body weight. Interestingly enough the lurcher lost his excess weight  while he was with me and his irritable bowel problem seemed to resolve itself. whether that was the trickle feeding or the removal of his stress who knows. Some dogs in my experience are just more suited to trickle feeding all day than one large meal a day, and my trickle feeders are never overweight.

Also just a thought I would not use a wet food for the food obsessive dog, just a kibble, to make it last longer, no moistening either.


----------



## 2Greys (4 March 2012)

Skinners F&T has turkey, duck or salmon & rice which is hypoallergenic so free from wheat gluten, maize gluten, barley gluten, soya and dairy products. Could do with higher meat content, but good value for money if on a budget and my dogs have done well on it. If there's not a stockist locally there's plenty online places that deliver. http://www.skinnerspetfoods.co.uk/products/Field---Trial-Products/


----------



## millimoo (4 March 2012)

The natural dog food company - I swear by them and my lab has been on their diet for nearly four years. She never has an odour, and whilst not the cheapest, it's not full of cereal fillers so a bag lasts me about 7 weeks. http://www.naturaldogfoodcompany.com/Adults-c-2.html


----------



## millimoo (4 March 2012)

Sorry, posted adult link... Heres the puppy link http://www.naturaldogfoodcompany.com/Puppies-c-1.html 
They don't do the lamb and rice in the puppy version, but they do Salmon and Brown rice


----------



## KarynK (6 March 2012)

If you want to fill a dog up naturally then rice cereal etc really is not a natural feed for a dog and it does exasperate me when it is described as natural.  A dogs natural bulk is bones, fur and feathers, so if you want to fill a dog up give it a bone but not anywhere where near dried kibbled stuff.  
I would never recommend allowing any dog to gorge itself on dried food as you run a very serious risk of bloat and torsion, dogs are not designed to eat big dry meals that expand on contact with moisture.


----------



## 267 (16 March 2012)

KarynK said:



			If you want to fill a dog up naturally then rice cereal etc really is not a natural feed for a dog and it does exasperate me when it is described as natural.  A dogs natural bulk is bones, fur and feathers, so if you want to fill a dog up give it a bone but not anywhere where near dried kibbled stuff.  
I would never recommend allowing any dog to gorge itself on dried food as you run a very serious risk of bloat and torsion, dogs are not designed to eat big dry meals that expand on contact with moisture.
		
Click to expand...

We can't give her wet food or bones etc as she gets very agressive and we are trying to train her. That sets her off a bit. At the min we are feeding her dry food and working on not guarding that. 

Thanks everyone I'll see what I can find!


----------



## Dizzydancer (16 March 2012)

Maybe no use but my lab puppy is a bolter when it comes to food he can be a bit aggressive too, not badly but grumbles if we stop him eating. We have just bought a dogit anti gulp bowl for him, its slowed him down eating what took 2mins to eat now takes 5-10 x x


----------



## s4sugar (16 March 2012)

Instead of buying an expensive bowl use a large washing up bowl and some cobbles.


----------



## whisp&willow (16 March 2012)

wainwrights from pets at home.   no cereal grains, but brown rice.


----------



## CILLA (16 March 2012)

I feed my Brittany James Wellbeloved Duck it is very good have a look at it on the web.


----------



## Venevidivici (16 March 2012)

Eukanuba Lamb and Rice is fab but quite expensive. James Wellbeloved lamb food gave my springer & pointer the runs,as did all chicken based dog foods(which is most of them!)


----------



## Vicstress (17 March 2012)

PucciNPoni said:



			Google Land of Holistic Pets - they do brown rice and chicken
		
Click to expand...

The rehydrated dog food is amazing - Archie is on it and it's got every vit and min he needs....and he loves it!


----------

